
You Don’t Have to Risk Everything to Start Your Business - steve-benjamins
https://www.indiehackers.com/@sitebuilderreport/you-don-t-have-to-risk-everything-to-start-your-business-45e8c9d59a
======
sidlls
This is a great story, but it's not much different from the Zuckerberg-style
too-good-to-be-true stories the author laments. Near as I can tell, this
person didn't risk much because, like most (or, at least, many) who make a
successful business, he had an abundance of luck favoring his ambition,
particularly in the form of his work arrangement.

Most companies would see his proposal and think "this guy's position can be
eliminated" instead of "this guy's giving us the same output for 60% of the
cost!"

In other words his particular circumstances simply aren't broadly applicable.

~~~
steve-benjamins
I'm the author. I was definitely lucky to work for an organization that was
flexible.

Take my story for what it is though: a particular story. Particulars aren't
meant to be broadly applicable.

~~~
justboxing
Affiliate marketing, done right, is where the money is at.

The indiehacker post says

> Today I run Site Builder Report, a one-person niche business that makes
> ~$40,000 / month

Is that accurate? Or is it combined income from all your 7 different "report"
/ "review" sites, as listed on your other site -
[https://www.wisebuyer.com/](https://www.wisebuyer.com/)

Not trolling, genuinely curious. I dabbled with amazon affiliate marketing a
few years ago, and didn't see anything close to even 1000$ a month after a
year.

Nice work also on the UI design and on adopting 1 model that works -- in-depth
review with affiliate links - on 7 different niches.

~~~
steve-benjamins
It's accurate. My other websites have not been as successful, they make $50 -
$200 / month :(

------
dpflan
Well done by the author for starting something and getting in to the affiliate
marketing hustle ("My work is supported by affiliate commissions."). Seems
like he can do the same thing to himself (whereby he works less on this
project because it seems stable / he can do what is needed in less time like
his original job) and scale up / work on another project now. That would be
clever then, that's the real thing to admire here I'd say - the self-propelled
snowball technique.

~~~
steve-benjamins
Really appreciate your comment— that's certainly my goal :)

------
AndrewKemendo
I'd be curious to know why the author decided to pen this article. Did they
have a rash of friends who burned out by going "all in?"

I am seeing a trend of people writing more or less the same thing:

"A slow business is a good one, you don't need to devote everything to it."

Which is of course, true, but I'm unsure why it needs to be stated and who the
author is trying to reach.

~~~
steve-benjamins
Did you read the article or just shoehorn it into some trend?

> We tell stories about entrepreneurs who take big risks because risk is sexy.
> People who take risks, the implication goes, are fearless. It makes for a
> great story... So here’s an alternative: play the slow-game.

~~~
AndrewKemendo
Right, I read that part. It's still unclear what the purpose of the post was.
Are you trying to dissuade people from betting the farm on a venture? If
someone sent you an email and said "As a result of your blog post I went out
and _________" what would you want that (blank) to be?

Separately, I don't agree with the premise that big risks in and of themselves
are sexy. Big Risks around a overwhelmingly huge opportunity, in an exciting
sector with clear momentum are what is sexy.

Nobody thinks the person with no capabilities, risking everything for a
terrible idea is sexy. Like this guy:

The creator of "Bulletball:"
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOOw2yWMSfk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOOw2yWMSfk)

Does anyone think this guy or his idea is sexy? No. Those people are cranks
and loons and are generally derided and dismissed.

~~~
steve-benjamins
Oh my god. Take my story for what it is: one guys story. It's purpose is to
share a way forward for people who want to start their own business but don't
want to bet the farm. That's it. It couldn't be any clearer. Stop putting
further narratives on it. I'm not attacking whatever you think I'm attacking.

------
Just1689
Thanks for sharing your story Steve.

It is interesting to consider what pivoting actually feels and looks like when
you're in the thick of things.

May I ask if others have felt pivoting more palatable because the runway isn't
running out?

------
justboxing
[DELETED]

~~~
steve-benjamins
tl/dr: Author shares how he moved from full-time employee to part-time
employee as a way to mitigate the risk of starting a business.

